# Bosch-Rexroth Antriebe über Profibus und SFC14/15 steuern



## Scorch89 (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo Miteinander,

Wie in meinem anderen Thread angedroht, kommen hier ein paar Fragen um meine Bosch Antriebe über Profibus zu Positionieren.
Ich weiß, dass sich manche Fragen vielleicht etwas dumm anhören, aber aller Anfang ist schwer. Hab mich zwar eingelesen aber die Thematik ist doch ziemlich umfangreich und auf den ersten Blick ziemlich erschlagend.

Zu meiner Anlage:
Siemens ET200S mit Profibusmastermodul; Zwei Bosch-Rexroth MSM-Kompaktantriebe mit dazugehörigen Indradrive Cs Umrichtern.
Diese Antriebe sollen nun über Profibus von der SPS gesteuert werden, also Sollwertvorgabe und Istwertrückmeldung.
Hab mir dazu die Bausteine "Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren" von der Bosch-Seite geholt und in S7 eingefügt. Die Profibus-Verbindung an sich steht, nur der Austausch von Daten funktioniert noch nicht.

Mir geht es jetzt ersteinmal darum einen Antrieb zum Laufen zu bringen.

In den Bausteinen von Bosch-Rexroth werden ja SFC14/15 benutzt um den Bus zu beschreiben. Siehe Anhang (Adressen in den Kommentaren sind die Voreingestellten der Bausteine, im Programm meine angepassten).

Auf einem weiteren Bild meine Hardwarekonfig. für den Umrichtern.

Dazu meine Fragen: 
Ist dort wo jetzt "Input 1 Word" und "Output 1 Word" in der Hardwarekonfig. steht, der Realtimechannel gemeint? Wenn ja dann habe ich schonmal Ladeadresse vom Realtimechannel falsch. Bin ich da soweit richtig?
Außerdem müsste dort eigentlich jeweils 7 Word stehen, da es ja ein 7 words real time channel ist? klingt für mich zumindest logisch, jedoch meckert dann Indradrive wegen einer falschen E/A-Länge. Hab ich dann etwas in Indradrive falsch eingestellt oder liegt es doch am S7-Programm?

Ich hoffe es ist klar was ich meine und ihr könnt mir dort etwas weiterhelfen.

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.

Scorch


----------



## Matze001 (12 Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir leider nicht ganz weiterhelfen, aber was mir aufgefallen ist:

Du redest von 7 Word.

Vielleicht ist von Seiten Bosch damit gemeint:

5 Word Parameter
1 Word Input
1 Word Output
=========
7 Word gesamt


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2011)

Also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann sind das 6 Worte zu und 6 Worte von dem Umrichter.
Das erste Wort ist das Steuerwort, die 5  Worte sind Parameter, wie Speed oder Tourque.
Dies Worte kann man parametrieren welche dies sind 

Es ist etwas länger her, als ich mit solch einem Teil gespielt habe 

bike


----------



## Scorch89 (12 Juni 2011)

Im S7 Programm von Bosch steht halt 5 Word Parameterchannel und 7 Word real time channel. Das Programm ist ja eigentlich speziell dafür geschrieben, darum dachte ich es müsste schon stimmen.

Aber die Input und Output words in der Hardwarekonfig., damit ist der realtime channel gemeint, oder?
Dann kann man nämlich sagen 1 word ist auf alle Fälle falsch, kann mir nämlich auch nicht denken, dass Sollposition, Sollgeschwindigkeit usw. nur mit einem Word übertragen werden.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2011)

Scorch89 schrieb:


> Im S7 Programm von Bosch steht halt 5 Word Parameterchannel und 7 Word real time channel. Das Programm ist ja eigentlich speziell dafür geschrieben, darum dachte ich es müsste schon stimmen.
> 
> Aber die Input und Output words in der Hardwarekonfig., damit ist der realtime channel gemeint, oder?
> Dann kann man nämlich sagen 1 word ist auf alle Fälle falsch, kann mir nämlich auch nicht denken, dass Sollposition, Sollgeschwindigkeit usw. nur mit einem Word übertragen werden.



Ich habe das Handbuch jetzt nicht hier.
Wenn dein SFC Aufruf richtig ist, dann brauchst du einmal 5 Worte für Parameter und zusätzlich 7 Worte für Echtzeitwerte. 

Dann stimmt deine Hardwarekonfiguration aber nicht 
Dann muss aus dem 1 word in- bzw output 7 Worte werden.

Daher mein Hinweis, dass es auch mit einem Wort Echtzeit funktioniert, zum Bosch steuern, vom Bosch Zustandsbits und Parameter das was konfiguriert ist.(z.B. Speed)

Immer vorausgesetzt mein Hirn lässt mich gerade nicht im Stich. 


bike


----------



## Scorch89 (13 Juni 2011)

Danke euch mal bis hierhin, das heißt ich war vom Grundverständnis her gar nicht so falsch.
Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt auch wo mein Fehler liegt. Hab mir mal das Firmware Handbuch von Indradrive angesehen und dort ist beschrieben, dass die Datenrichtung Master -> Slave 5 Wörter enthält und vom Slave zu Master 7 Wörter. Gilt für Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren. 
Ich glaube, dass ich in Indraworks nur die falsche Betriebsart eingestellt habe.
Werde es morgen mal versuchen und mich dann wieder melden.

Gruß
Scorch


----------



## Scorch89 (14 Juni 2011)

Der Fehler war wirklich, eine falsche Antriebsart, bzw. in der Antriebsart waren die falschen Parameter aufgelistet.
Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren hat mit den richtigen Parametern wirklich 5 INput und 7 Output Wörter. Dies musste ich nur in der Hardwarekonfig. einfügen und im SFC14/15 die Adressen berücksichtigen.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. 
Muss ich, da ich ja zwei Antriebe habe, die Bausteine von Rexroth ein zweitesmal einfügen, Namen für Variablen ändern sonst sind die ja doppelt und dann den SFC14 und SFC15 Aufruf je zweimal, mit unterschiedlichen Adressen machen?
Wäre logisch oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?

Scorch


----------



## bike (14 Juni 2011)

Scorch89 schrieb:


> Muss ich, da ich ja zwei Antriebe habe, die Bausteine von Rexroth ein zweitesmal einfügen, Namen für Variablen ändern sonst sind die ja doppelt und dann den SFC14 und SFC15 Aufruf je zweimal, mit unterschiedlichen Adressen machen?
> Wäre logisch oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?
> 
> Scorch



Die SFC musst du ein zweitesmal für den zweiten Antrieb parametrieren.
Wenn die Bausteine von Bosch Adressen verwenden, dann musst dies anpassen.
Sind dies parametrierbare Bausteine muss nur der Aufruf angepasst werden.


bike


----------



## DaMeista (22 September 2011)

Scorch89 schrieb:


> Der Fehler war wirklich, eine falsche Antriebsart, bzw. in der Antriebsart waren die falschen Parameter aufgelistet.
> Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren hat mit den richtigen Parametern wirklich 5 INput und 7 Output Wörter. Dies musste ich nur in der Hardwarekonfig. einfügen und im SFC14/15 die Adressen berücksichtigen.
> ............
> Scorch



Hallo Scorch89, hallo Gemeinde!

Ich habe im Moment den gleichen Anwendungsfall und die gleichen Probleme. Die Hardware ist richtig konfiguriert, die Aufrufe passen alle, aber die Parameter im Antrieb stimmen nicht.

Frage:
@Scorch89: Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben, wie Du die Parameter der Führungskommunikation versorgt hast?
Oder vielleicht einen Screenshot der Führungskommunikation anfügen?
Oder vielleicht sogar eine Parameterdatei für das antriebsgeführte Positionieren zuschicken?

Vielleicht hat ja sonst im Forum noch einen Vorschlag? Ich kommen mit der Fülle an Parametern im IndraWorks [09V12] nicht zurecht. Welche Parameter muß ich für das antriebsgeführte Positionieren in die Führungskommunikation einfügen??? 

P.S.: das ist mein erster IndraDrive

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Viele Grüße aus Nordhessen
DaMeista


----------



## Scorch89 (22 September 2011)

Hallo,

Versuch dir mal zu helfen.
Als erstes überprüf mal ob du als Hauptbetriebsart auch wirklich "Antriebsgeführtes Positionieren" festgelegt hast.

Danach das Status- und Steuerwort konfigurieren.
Steuerwort:
P-0-4077, Feldbus Steuerwort           1Word
S-0-0282, Positioniersollwert             2Word
S-0-0259, Positioniergeschwindigkeit   2Word
(Ich hab hier dann noch zwei Leerwörter eingefügt um in beiden Kanälen 7 Word zu haben)

Statuswort:
P-0-4078, Feldbus: Statuswort          1Word
S-0-0051, Lage-Istwert Geber 1         2Word
S-0-0040, Geschwindigkeits-Istwert    2Word
S-0-0390, Diagnose-Nummer              2Word

Hilft dir das?

Scorch89


----------



## Pikador (26 September 2011)

Hallo,

bei IndraDrive kann man die Ausgangs- und Eingangs Profibuswörter konfigurieren. Und zwar die Länge und die Belegung. Im Signalsteuerwort und Signalstatuswort kann man die Bits frei belegen. Die Telegrammlänge muss man dann in HW-Config anpassen. Von 1 bis 16. 
Im Anhang findest Du ein IndraWorks und S7 Projekt. In S7 sind nur die Bausteine, die für den Antrieb zuständig sind. Ich habe die Telegramme etwas erweitert. Es sind jetzt 8 Wörter In- und Output. Siehe DB10 und 11. Dort schicke ich noch Override und Empfange ein Parameter(die Nummer steht in DB an letzen Stelle). Ich benutze zwei Messräder deshalb ist das Signal Status- und Steuerwort angepasst. Die Umsschaltung der Messeräder ist in ersten Netzwerk in FC25. Wenn man nicht braucht einfach ignorieren. 
Bei dem Rexroth Baustein wichtig sind die Bits für Enable, Start und New_Value. Auch für Absolute oder Relative Positionieren. 
Ich nutze die Rexroth Bausteine nicht mehr. Habe eigene entwickelt für verschiedene Aufgaben. Wenn man mit Rexroth oft zu tun hat, ist das auf jedem Fall sinnvoll.


----------

